# Chiquita's Insane Goals that she may 1 day accomplish



## chiquita6683 (Sep 13, 2004)

So I was *Inspired* last thursday night at practice (masters swim team). It was kinda drizzly but the sun was shining. A lightning bolt had struck so we were all waiting around, the kids team were scattering around with their suits and caps on grabbing their towels from their mom. The rule is you have to wait 10 minutes without any lightning then you can get back in. But lightning struck again and it was canceled. But I swam a mile straight in 39.20minutes on saturday!

So anyways(back to thursday night), we were standing around talking and this older guy that swims in my lane regularly had on a triathalon tshirt, and so I asked him about it. He goes, "Oh yeah, I've done like 4 or 5 of em. There alotta fun! You should do 1 sometime." My coach was standing right there, shes done em before too. She chimed in, "Yeah! Maria, you'd do terrific! with some training and deterimination......they're alot of fun!" Mind you I'm so much faster and stronger than this guy in the pool. I was a competetive swimmer in high school and went to state. I really want to get a bike and try it out, but my dad is nervous about my balance and theres not many bike trails in Jacksonville. I don't know. 

So I attempted to run around my neighborhood on Sunday. I'll have to make another post about that. I am so proud of myself! I had a great workout today w Kris. Ive come so far in a year! I'm doing lunges on my own now! She used to have to stand behind me and catch me(my balance sucked!)


So just think ............ I wanna compete as a bodybuider! .............. I wanna do a Triathlon! .............. Is this possible? 
What about fitness girls and gymnasts but Im just not flexible although I am thinking of taking martial arts or something, I dont know

Im going to try to stay all positive in this journal,


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Maria  

Wondered were you had been.  Good luck woth your new goals


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 14, 2004)

A definition of Independent Living

What is independent living? Essentially, it is living just like everyone else-having opportunities to make decisions that affect one's life, able to pursue activities of one's own choosing-limited only in the same ways that one's non-disabled neighbors are limited.

Independent living should not be defined in terms of living on one's own, being employed in a job fitting one's capabilities and interests, or having an active social life. are aspects of living independently. Independent living has to do with self - determination. It is having the right and the opportunity to pursue a course of action. And, it is having the freedom to fail -and to learn from one's failures, just as non-disabled people do.

There are, of course, individuals who have certain mental impairments which may affect their abilities to make complicated decisions or pursue complex activities. For these individuals, independent living means having every opportunity to be as self sufficient as possible.

Independent living. it isn't easy, and it can be risky. But millions of people with disabilities rate it higher than a life of dependency and narrow opportunities and unfulfilled expectations.

    ~~~I think this is my ultimate underlying goal, but I keep getting off track so I throw myself into these other goals bc its like I wanna be strong, smart, and beautiful.  ...............well i guess maybe I am, so no I dont have issues w my body anymore, I AM SO OVER IT!!!

   I had a meeting today, w the day treatment program therapist and my neurophsycologist and the head cognitive therapists, theyve known me for years now and know my family and really want me to succeed in life. but they recommended that i look for tansitional living facility.
 they explained that i just got out of a neurobehavorial facility (which was very bad and traumatized me ) but it wouldnt be like that........i dunno im still nervous bout this. is it gonna be like an institution again? she said we oughta go check out a few.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck!


----------

